# Array in ein anderes Array kopieren



## MQue (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo nochmal,

ich steh ein bisschen auf der Leitung und zwar möchte ich ein Array in ein anderes kopieren aber es klappt nicht ganz.
Vielen dank!!!

lg Michl


```
int numBytes = ins.read(readBuf);

private byte[] readBuf = new byte[100];
public static int[] Arr = new int[100]; 

System.arraycopy(readBuf,0,Arr,0,numBytes);
```


----------



## Der Müde Joe (16. Mai 2007)

numBytes = readBuff.length

die länge des Arrays


----------



## MQue (16. Mai 2007)

nein das kanns nicht sein, ich glaub der fehler liegt eher an dem, dass ich ein byte- Array in ein int- Array kopieren will.
Das Programm hängt jedenfalls an dieser Stelle.

lg und Danke


----------



## JPKI (16. Mai 2007)

for-Schleife benutzen?

```
private byte buf[] = //Hier das byte-Array initialisieren
public int Arr[] = new int[buf.length];

for (int i = 0; i < buf.length; i++)
 Arr[i] = (int) buf[i];
```


----------



## Der Müde Joe (16. Mai 2007)

jop ..verschiedene typen schluckt er nicht....voll übersehen

dazu API 
    *  The src argument refers to an object that is not an array.
    * The dest argument refers to an object that is not an array.
    * The src argument and dest argument refer to arrays whose component types are different primitive types.
    * The src argument refers to an array with a primitive component type and the dest argument refers to an array with a reference component type.
    * The src argument refers to an array with a reference component type and the dest argument refers to an array with a primitive component type.


----------



## MQue (16. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank !


----------

